# hard choice



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

hi everyone 
its finally up to chosing my pup after a loooooong wait
i just have a few questions about everything
basicly i was 2nd choice from the breeder to pick from the litter.. i found out yesterday im left is basicly the last choice EVEN when i had my name down on the list 2nd...
thats one thing i am not happy with

next she has given me a choice out of two pups 
one is a "black bi" and the other is a "pure black".. which has a white strip down his chest.. which is clearly a defect out of pure black breeding


















or the black boy


















my concerns are that 
why is this black boy the only black left? and why does he look so timid and scared in the photo, where as the "bicolour" who im quite sure will turn into a black and tan because of how light he is looks so confirdent 

i do not want a black and tan dog i was looking for a dark black bicolour or a pure back which i basicly have a choice on neither 

my other option is i get pick of the litter from a pure white litter... i have 4 boys to chose from
(pics taken from previous litter due to these white pups only being a week old)

























at first i wanted a pure black but im just as happy with a pure white 
i get along better with the white pups breeder and she is more helpfuul 

my partner wants a pure black and i dont mind
which ever we dont get now we plan to get in a year's time 

HELLLPPPPPPPP:help::help::help::help:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

only white pups showing but I must say I'm thining there pretty cute. Since I can't see the others may be it will be a saddle back pup? I would be a little more than up set if I was supposed to be 2nd and ended up last choice that seems like bad busness. To me. Did they give a reason?


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

ooooooppps here are the black bi and the black with white pups again 
i used gmail pics and realised proabbly only i can see them

black bi
















black boy with white chest strip


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

hope those pics work now *fingers crossed* 

no she did not give me a reason
heres the kicker....
first she told me it was a litter of 4 pups 1 m , 3 f and the male had white on his chest 
week 2 weeks later it was 1 f - with white on her chest and 3 pure black males 

week 3 it was 6 pups 1 f with white chest, 4 black males, 1 pure black (which shes keeping.. no suprise) 2 with white strips and one with a white star and 1 bicolour male

so i have no idea what shes talking about... coming from a breeding family i do not understand how 2 pups magically appear two weeks later?
either she has no idea or she lied in the first place


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

While her two pups she has given you to choose from are certainly adorable, if it were me....I would not buy a pup from her. She did not keep her word to you and let you have 2nd choice pick. Also, she obviously is confused or lying about the litter altogether since she can't remember how many dogs, etc. If the breeder is acting this way now, how much help is she going to be to you in the future if you call her with questions, etc.

If you have pick of litter with the white GSD's and a good relationship with that breeder, I would go with the white myelf. They are super cute!! Otherwise, do more research and find a different breeder that breeds pure blacks. Pehaps the breeder of the pure whites could refer you to a pure black breeder??

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks leigh 
ive given up on her and sticking with the whites
i recieved a "nice" email from her 
when i could not commited to the black pup untill seeing him with his littermates and seeing where he fit, seeing if he was timid or was just that he wasnt used to photos ect

she basicly acused me of saying her pups were scared and she informed me that each of her pups were exactly the same (in temprement and the way they acted) and said i should take myself to a breeder of full working line pups that bark agressivly and attack pant legs at 5 weeks.... which is not what i was looking for OR implying in my email to her 

she is treating me like a child, and i have been brought up in a family who have bred dogs and i know for a fact no two dogs are alike.... so saying a whole littler of six were exactly the same as eachother is crazy...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you have made the right decision...and the white pups are sooooo adorable


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd rather see you meet the pups and eval temperament, or go with a breeder who is honest and knows their dogs and can properly eval their temperament for you (if you are too far away or don't feel you have the experience to eval puppy temps). You shouldn't be choosing based on color, you should be choosing based on temperament, drive, etc.

Color should be the last choice IMHO when puppy hunting. If one has their heart set on a specific color, that's ok, but they should be prepared to look a little harder and risk waiting longer if a pup that suits them temperament wise isn't born the right color, and vice versa.

Regarding the white stripe down the black puppys chest, that will usually get smaller or appear smaller as he grows, and although it is technically a fault, it's quite common in many lines and unless you are planning to put the pup into a conformation show ring, it won't matter.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Melissa said:


> and i know for a fact no two dogs are alike.... so saying a whole littler of six were exactly the same as eachother is crazy...


I just saw this post and I'm glad to hear you decided not to go with her. There is no way an entire litter of 6 puppies has identical temperaments. Some puppies photograph better than others, sure, but she should be able to eval her pups better and help you find the right match for you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Melissa said:


> said i should take myself to a breeder of full working line pups that bark agressivly and attack pant legs at 5 weeks.... which is not what i was looking for


For these words alone, I would not buy from her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> For these words alone, I would not buy from her.


I agree, she doesn't know what she's talking about in reference to different lines of GSD's. 

If you feel more confident with the knowledge, experience and honesty of the breeder for the white pups, I'd also go with them. Personally, I feel the $$$$$ I pay for a puppy isn't really mostly for the puppy at all. I feel I'm paying much more for what the BREEDER is bringing to the table in the litter by using their background, experience, training, research, etc. in the type of dog they are trying to breed. 

All puppies are pretty much adorable and have potential. But to have the BEST chance at the better health and temperment for what I support, I give my money to my breeder and then am in their hands for the best puppies they can breed.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank for all your opinions

im definately choosing on temprement not by colour 
the black litter breeder did not give me the choice of the pups i wanted 
i was not allowed to come and have a look at the litter i could only pick of a photo and when i said i wanted to see the litter before choosing she had a go at me... 

and being a breeder family, i cannot and have never told people that they could not choose their pup from the litter (ones still avaliable of course) she gave me no choice and just let me take what was left, without even seeing them interact together.

the whites breeder is letting me meet the pups and i do have first choice of the litter.. on her website she documents alllll photos, of the pups once a week from birth, so we get to watch them grow up and when they are old enough im alowed to come an pick my pup out of the litter.

im not looking for a show dog or a strong working line dog.
im looking for a pet, a dog i can keep as a compainion and do obedience and agility with.

after the way the breeder spoke to me, she basicly underminded me and made me feel like a child. there is no way i woud give my money to someone who did not make me feel comfortable or helped me.

with choosing the pup my mum is a dog trainer and a breeder so she will have no trouble in helping me find a suitable pup with a good temprement and drive to suit what im looking for.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Melissa said:


> i should take myself to a breeder of full working line pups that bark agressivly and attack pant legs at 5 weeks.


Yes please, I'll take that one! I want a landshark puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You will have your "I" soon, hopefully :fingerscrossed:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

My old Mamaw used to say, "God willing, and the creek don't rise." When you live on bottom land in Tennessee, floods were real problems.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Melissa said:


> hope those pics work now *fingers crossed*
> 
> no she did not give me a reason
> heres the kicker....
> ...


Why would you even consider this breeder? if you think that she wasn't honest and truthful, why even consider her? I would drop this breeder immediately - there are too many honest breeders out there to have to deal with the other kind.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Why would you even consider this breeder? if you think that she wasn't honest and truthful, why even consider her? I would drop this breeder immediately - there are too many honest breeders out there to have to deal with the other kind.


i considered her because she does breed good pups and she has great stud dogs and bitches to work with. but her breedering ethics her self are to be desired... i did not go with her and i went with the white litter


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Melissa said:


> thanks leigh
> ive given up on her and sticking with the whites
> i recieved a "nice" email from her
> when i could not commited to the black pup untill seeing him with his littermates and seeing where he fit, seeing if he was timid or was just that he wasnt used to photos ect
> ...


WOW - so people who bred to Standard - to FCI/German Standard - for GERMAN SHEPHERDS are to be denigrated????????? This lady is OBVIOUSLY NOT breeding German Shepherds of quality - all the large white markings for one thing is a clue - while a small white spot is permissible, and common, Boston Terrier style markings are NOT. IMO, looking over this thread, this is a strictly PM style BYB who just pumps out pups with no regard to pedigree, the standard or quality. Breeding dogs who look like GSDs but with no temperament to be ornaments for people who do not want a GSD, only a dog who LOOKS (sorta) like one....sorry - I am a serious fancier of the breed, and people who ignore the standard infuriate me.....the European breeders are in the minority in this country - even the AKC show fancier breeders are in the minority - the GSD had the SECOND highest number of litters registered with AKC last year (not to mention those psuedo registry!) and the majority of those dogs bred are by BYB/commerical pet marketing breeders who do not follow the standard and even disdain the standard like this one....

BTW - the working line pup with drive can make an awesome pet - there are always varying drives in the litters. The lower drive pups will still have enough drive to make even home obedience training easy, have protective instincts, and will do well as a pet in an active home. I have pups in pet homes with kids and small dogs - Haven for example is absolutely a wonderful pet - and still more than enough umph to go out and work when the owners want to do training.....don't buy into that nonsense that working line pups do NOT make good pets!!!! A well bred litter, bred for balance of drives and temperament, is IMO, the best way to go - Euro show lines and working lines are going to make great pets - and those serious breeders are more responsible breeders than this commercial BYB you dealt with IMO.

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Melissa said:


> Thank for all your opinions
> 
> im definately choosing on temprement not by colour
> the black litter breeder did not give me the choice of the pups i wanted
> ...


 
Unfortunately - the idea of letting people walk in and pick their own puppy has gone by the wayside wtih many breeders. I do NOT let people "pick" or "test" puppies...I may let someone chose between two pups, but I know the pups. I know which pups are what and I get to know my buyers. If I have a very very experienced person, with a background in the sport who has proven their ability to chose a pup - that is different. But I would not risk the dog's future just because a buyer called me earlier by letting them pick the higher drive competiion suitable pup over the sweeter medium drive pup for a pet home because the high drive pup came up to them first or was "cuter" - I want the pup and the owner to suceed and make a lifetime committment to the dog - and doing my best to match the pair is a responsiblity I take very very seriously.

Lee


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you believe it yep people do denigrate breeders who bred to the standard. I think I may have even read a few postings myself of course sometimes I forget my glasses oh well


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

holland said:


> Can you believe it yep people do denigrate breeders who bred to the standard. I think I may have even read a few postings myself of course sometimes I forget my glasses oh well


I don't even know what post this is referring to, or who?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I understood what I was saying thats the important part.


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

*Huh!*

Say what?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Clay said:


> Say what?


I second this :crazy:


----------

